# Wo ist in meiner CSS Datei der Fehler ?



## makaveliSLS (28. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Leute,
  ich bin ziemlich neu in Sachen PHP und CSS, deshalb hätte ich mal ne Frage. 

  Ich habe *hier* ne Testseite. Die Tabelle mit dem Inhalt "Diese Größe müsste statt 10px eigentlich 14px haben !" hat ne Klasse von mir definiert bekommen. Diese Klasse nennt sich *.liste_table*

 Wenn ich jetzt in meiner CSS Datei die Farbe der Klasse ändere bekommt der Inhalt auch ne andere Farbe, wenn ich jedoch der Klasse ne Schritgröße von 14px (siehe CSS Datei) gebe, bleibt der Text trotzdem nur auf 10px. Woran kann dass liegen, dass ich die Farbe der Klasse, aber nicht die Schriftgröße ändern kann ?

  Hier mal meine CSS Datei:

```
body {  background : #D0D9E0;
 		font-family: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size : 10px; color : #000000; }
  
  table { border-width: 1; border: 0px; padding-bottom: 2; padding-left: 2; padding-right: 2;
  		padding-top: 2; color:#000000; border-color:#000000; font-size : 10px; }
  
  table.swf { border-width:1; border: 0px; padding-bottom: 0; padding-left: 0; padding-right: 0;
  		    padding-top: 0; color:#FFFFFF; border-color:#000000; font-size : 10px; }
  
  td { font-family: Verdana, Arial, helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 10px; }
  th { font-family: Verdana, Arial, helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 10px; }
  p { font-family: Verdana, Arial, helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 10px; }
  
  
  td.head { background-image:url(http://www.kenick.de/php/scripte/css/head.jpg);
  		  background-color:#E3E3F2; color: #000000; font-weight: bold;
  		  font-size : 10px; border : 1px solid #000000; }
  
  th.head { background-image:url(http://www.kenick.de/php/scripte/css/head.jpg);
  		  background-color:#E3E3F2; color: #000000; font-weight: bold;
  		  font-size : 10px; border : 1px solid #000000; }
  
  th.info { background-color:#F2F2F2; color:#000000; }
  td.info { background-color:#F2F2F2; color:#000000; }
  
  td.header { background-color:#677787; color:#FFFFFF; }
  th.header { background-color:#677787; color:#FFFFFF;  }
  td.left   { background-color:#D0D9E0; }
  td.right  { background-color:#E6EBEE; }
  
  td.odd	{ background-color:#E6EBEE; }
  td.even   { background-color:#F2F2F2; }
  
  marquee	{ background-color:#ADCDFF; }
  
  table.glow   { filter:glow(color=#2A72DE, strenght=#1) }
  
  a:link 		  { color: #000000; text-decoration: none; }
  a:visited	 { text-decoration: none; color: #000000; }
  a:hover 	  { text-decoration: underline; color: #000000; }
  a:active 	  { text-decoration: none; color: #000000; }
  
  input	   { border-color: #95A9C9; background-color:#D0D9E0; color:#000000; }
  input.send  { border-color: #000000; background-color:#95A9C9; color:#FFFFFF; }
  select	  { background-color: #D0D9E0; border-color: #000000; font-family: arial; color:#000000; }
  textarea	{ background-color: #D0D9E0; border-color: #95A9C9; font-family: arial; color:#000000; }
  
  a.navi:link	 { color: #FFFFFF; text-decoration: none; }
  a.navi:visited  { text-decoration: none; color: #FFFFFF; }
  a.navi:hover	{ text-decoration: underline; color: #FFFFFF; }
  a.navi:active   { text-decoration: none; color: #FFFFFF; }
  
 .menutable		 	{ font-family: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size : 10px; color : #000000; }
  .menutable a:link		 { color: #000000; text-decoration: none; }
  .menutable a:visited	  { text-decoration: none; color: #000000; }
  .menutable a:hover		{ text-decoration: none; color: #FE9900; }
  .menutable a:active	   { text-decoration: none; color: #FE9900; }
  
 .az_table			{ font-family: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 10px; color: #000000; }
  .az_table a:link 		{ color: #000000; text-decoration: none; }
  .az_table a:visited		{ text-decoration: none; color: #000000; }
  .az_table a:hover 		{ text-decoration: underline; color: #000000; }
  .az_table a:active 		{ text-decoration: none; color: #000000; }
  
 .liste_table		 	{ font-family: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 14px; color: #000000; }
  .liste_table a:link 		{ color: #000000; text-decoration: none; }
  .liste_table a:visited		{ text-decoration: none; color: #000000; }
  .liste_table a:hover 		{ text-decoration: none; color: #000000; }
  .liste_table a:active 		{ text-decoration: none; color: #000000; }
  
 .azzuruck_table		 { font-family: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 10px; color: #000000; }
  .azzuruck_table a:link		 { color: #000000; text-decoration: none; }
  .azzuruck_table a:visited	  { text-decoration: none; color: #000000; }
  .azzuruck_table a:hover		{ text-decoration: none; color: #FE9900; }
  .azzuruck_table a:active	   { text-decoration: none; color: #FE9900; }
```


----------



## Budman (29. Dezember 2004)

Hallo!

Du definierst das Feld zweimal. Zum Einen ohne Erfolg über die Tabelle (mit der Klasse), da Du Zweitens eine eigene Angabe für *td* mit 10 px hast. 

Aber mal so als Anmerkung, Du könntest das alles stark verienfachen, indem Du Deine Klassen nicht auf Elemente beziehst. Z.B. würde Dir eine Klasse *header* genügen, und nicht zwei getrennte (td.header und th.header).

Gruss


----------



## Gumbo (29. Dezember 2004)

In Fragen zur korrekten Syntax eines CSS wird dir der W3C CSS-Validator weiterhelfen.


----------

